# Marquette Bait and Tackle



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

Unless I've just not found it, I don't think Marquette has a true bait and tackle shop, which is surprising to me considering it's the largest town in the UP and a popular fishing location.
Other than Walmart and an even more limited stock at Menards, there really is no place I'm aware of to buy tackle.
As far as bait, I'm only aware of Walmart and a few mini marts who sell crawlers.... not really impressed with the bait quality at either business.... and not aware of any places that sell minnows.
Does anyone have suggestions?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vasilije (May 20, 2012)

There used to be a Gander's Mountain - sadly that is no longer. Not sure of other places.


----------



## Teggs (Mar 20, 2013)

Superior outfitters on front street. Down town marquette. Across the street from getzs


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks Teggs,
I just had a friend message me and let me know about Superior Outfitters.... I'm going to check it out next time I'm in Marquette.


----------



## Teggs (Mar 20, 2013)

No problem. They should have whatever you need. You can also special order any type of bait you want and have it delivered as long as you call a day or two in advance. i know some guys are picky about their minnows and i am not sure what they have on hand year round. I always specil order jumbo shinners in the winter time


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

downtown Ish has a little mom and pop store with live bait...at least used too


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

bigmac said:


> downtown Ish has a little mom and pop store with live bait...at least used too


I will have to take a look... I want to fish Parent and King Lakes near Republic and will be passing through Ishpeming.
Thanks for the information.


----------



## Teggs (Mar 20, 2013)

The mom and pop shop is in downtown ish. Its called wilderness sports. There is a spot in champion as well on ur way to parent/king. Its called champion bait and tackle, not sure what they have though, i was in there once right when it opend.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

Teggs said:


> The mom and pop shop is in downtown ish. Its called wilderness sports. There is a spot in champion as well on ur way to parent/king. Its called champion bait and tackle, not sure what they have though, i was in there once right when it opend.


Thanks for the information.
Sending you a PM.


----------

